# 43 with OE - where to go?



## Goosi (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm 43 and desperately looking to add to my family but after numerous failed attempts in both UK and Greece I wanted to share my story and ask for advice as I'm drowning in information and Dr's opinions whilst my biological clock is ticking away...

Our journey started in 2008 when after 2 years of trying we were told DH's count was low and had to resort to ICSI. Our 1st attempt failed but 2nd one gave us our previous daughter in 2009. We then had a failed FET afterwhich we had another fresh ICSI resulting in our 2nd daughter in 2011. Following her birth we had a set of tragedies in the family and once we got back on track to try for our 3rd child we hit a wall. Two failed FETS, followed by 4 failed fresh ICSI cycles in UK (same clinic we had our 2 girls) followed by 2 failed fresh ICSI cycles at Serum last year. My AMH is 9.3 and on Puregon I've usually had well over 11 eggs collected each time and most fertilise but they don't seem to make it past day 3 and only once in the recent fresh ICSI have I had a BFP which sadly resulted in MC in 2015...

We've spent a fortune up to now but I still want to try with OE before I turn 44 (this September). I'm torn though as I don't want to go to my old UK clinic following the 4 failed cycles and I've lost faith in Serum as when they first met me (at 42) they were very positive but after my 1st failed attempt with them they became very negative and I only went there again as I'd already paid for the 2 treatment package. 

Recently I've spoken to Dr. Talha Shawaf at Harley St Reproductive Medicine who said my levels are OK but I may need PGS due to age. Dr. Yacoub Khalaf at Guys & St. Thomas said I still stood with a good chance despite my age as I've allready had 2 children through ICSI. My old clinic in UK say I'm a good responder but should change my drugs from Puregon to Menopur to help the eggs. Obviously I can't afford many new consultations but wanted honest advice from you ladies regarding clinics catering for us over 40s. DE is out of question for us as we have 2 biological children. I'm currently on all kinds of supplements L'Arginine, Inositol, DHEA, Ubiquinol, Omega 3, Melatonin and Pregnacare pre-conception etc.

Please help - I feel snowed under with information and don't know which direction to take. Refusing to give up just yet but realistically can only afford 1 maybe 2 more tries... x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Goosi,

You have been through so much! I really hope that you get your longed for baby.
Embryo banking with PGD is a good option. I have researchd this in Gennet, Reprofit and Invicta in Poland. Embryos found to be 'normal' after this stand a much better chance of making it!

I would also consider getting your head around DE (as I am currently doing). I know that you have two biological children but a third would be grown by you and would genetically be your OH's. 

Good luck with your plans xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agree with estella- I would also consider embryo banking with PGS NGS


----------

